
Uber raised $2B in first ever bond-offering - ccwilson10
https://www.businessinsider.com/uber-bond-offering-raises-2-billion-popular-offering-2018-10?r=UK&IR=T
======
ccwilson10
"The offering was made up of two coupons: $1.5 billion worth of eight-year
notes with a yield of 8% and $500 million of five-year notes at 7.5%,
according to the Financial Times"

